# Weiterbildung



## Langos (26. April 2006)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Weiterbildung im Grafik Bereich. Ich habe über ein Inserat in der "Page" die htk-online Schule gefunden. 
Hier kann man Online studieren. 
Kennt diese Ausbildung jemand? Und hat dazu negative oder positive Kritik?
Oder kennt jemand eine andere Ausbildung? Ich bin in Wien zuhause, und leider ist es nicht wirklich einfach ein Weiterbildung neben der Arbeit zu finden.

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

der Link zu dieser Schule wäre: http://www.htk-online.de

lg Langos


----------



## caren (26. April 2006)

Hi,
ich (Mediengestalterin) mache zur Zeit eine Weiterbildung zur Medienfachwirtin.
Die Weiterbildung ist sehr kaufmännisch, ist ein Onlinekurs.
Viele Grüße,
Caren


----------



## Langos (27. April 2006)

und machst du diese Ausbildung bei htk-online? oder woanders.
Ist sie empfehlenswert?


----------

